# activer/desactiver aisément le wifi de la Time Capsule



## arvig (7 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,
Couper le wifi quand il ne sert pas ... pour s'éviter les ondes ou les intrusions non souhaitées, me semble une bonne idée.
j'ai une time capsule sur laquelle je voudrais activer ou desactiver le wifi - simplement - par exemple la nuit ou quand je quitte la maison, mais sans couper la time capsule. 

J'ai vu qu'on peut faire des programmations mais ce n'est pas ce que je cherche ... 

je verrais plutôt un processus automator ou un petit programme à moins qu'il y ait une fonction de l'utilitaire Airport que je n'ai pas vue ? 
merci de votre aide


----------



## arvig (17 Juin 2013)

ben les gars ? 
je suis le seul à avoir ce souhait ? c'est pourtant pas si stupide de pouvoir couper le wifi de la Tme capsule s'il ne sert pas ... , non ?


----------

